
Selling my baby - Apane
https://flippa.com/8281398-fastvenues-com
======
jamesmp98
This title tripped me up for a second. How much is it costing to run it?

~~~
Apane
About $30/mo. It cost approx $43,000 to build, looking to recoup at least 50%
of that.

